# Is "GunPal" Any Good?



## JBS (Jan 11, 2010)

> *Info Center*
> 
> What is GUNPAL?
> 
> GUNPAL is an alternative to PayPal™ that donates a portion of the proceeds from every transaction to a Non-Profit Organization of your choice. GUNPAL does not discriminate based on the nature of your transaction, requiring only that the merchandise or services you buy and sell be legal. See our User Agreement for more information. (PayPal™ is a Trademark of eBay, Inc.)


https://www.gunpal.net/


Anyone used them or heard if they are any good, reputable, reliable, etc.?  A Google search turned up surprisingly little, which is why I posted this here.  I expected to find a great deal about them *because of this claim:*


> *Latest News & Spotlights*
> 
> GUNPAL and AuctionArms
> 
> ...


Any info, or even a simple "good to go" would be helpful.


----------



## 8'Duece (Jan 11, 2010)

Honestly this is the first I've heard of it.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Jan 11, 2010)

8'Duece said:


> Honestly this is the first I've heard of it.


 
Me either


----------



## The91Bravo (Jan 11, 2010)

First time I have ever heard of this one also...


----------



## DA SWO (Jan 11, 2010)

I have heard of them on a couple other sites I visit; GTG as far as I know.
I will be getting anaccount as soon as my buisness account is established.


----------



## Gypsy (Jan 11, 2010)

My brother belongs to a couple of gun forums, I'll ask him to poke around.


----------



## LimaOscarSierraTango (Jan 12, 2010)

I've heard good things on calguns.net.  Research there, I think a few guys there beta tested it, and then they recently opened it up to everyone.  It sounds like it is either going to be the go to place or possibly another fad.  Reading about all the hype, I think it will be here to stay.


----------



## Gypsy (Jan 12, 2010)

My brother had nothing concrete other than since paypal is apparently anti-gun, can't use them to purchase guns, some guy started gunpal.com.


----------



## JBS (Jan 12, 2010)

PayPal also has other issues that I cannot stand- what I consider to be monopoly-like unfair business practices... so I am sort of hoping this turns out to be 100% legit.


----------

